# scrollbalken selbst erstellen  es geht aber wie?



## subzero (11. September 2003)

Hoi,

na alles klaar bei euch?

eigentlich eine sehr krze frage die vielleicht eine lange Antwort benötigt 
Ich möchte meinen Scrollbalken selber machen, mittels Grafiken. das es geht weiß ich, allerdings wie ist mir nicht bekannt.

Frage (ganz kurz): Kennt einer ein TUT? Oder hätte hier einer Lust einwenig für mich zu schreiben? 

Bedanke mich rechtherzlich für jede Art von Hilfe
Euer ständig auf die banner klickender, damit Tutorials.de mehr Kohle macht und die Seite immer schöner/schneller/größer wird, subzero


----------



## TheChosenOne (11. September 2003)

moin.
geht eigentlich ganz einfach mit css:

```
<style>
	body
	{
		scrollbar-base-color:#000000;
		scrollbar-face-color:#0000ff;
		scrollbar-track-color:#ff0000;
	}
</style>
```

bau das mal in einer testseite ein und experimentier damit rum.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. September 2003)

Hallo,

tutorial kenne ich leider keines, kann dir aber empfehlen, den Scroller von http://www.znippets.com/ZscrollBar2/ runterzuladen und den Quelltext zu studieren. Sollten dabei KONKRETE Fragen aufkommen, einfach nochmal nachfragen...

bye


----------



## subzero (17. September 2003)

Hoi,...

Genau sowas meinte ich 
Danke schön Herr Geisbauer


----------



## Bonus (26. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas Gaisbauer _
> *Hallo,
> 
> tutorial kenne ich leider keines, kann dir aber empfehlen, den Scroller von http://www.znippets.com/ZscrollBar2/ runterzuladen und den Quelltext zu studieren. Sollten dabei KONKRETE Fragen aufkommen, einfach nochmal nachfragen...
> ...



da mein englisch recht dürftig ist, weiß ich nicht, wie ich da anfangen soll. Dateien sind runtergeladen. Css & Javascript-Dateien eingefügt, bzw. verlingt.. doch es   nich. Scrollbalken wird nicht angezeigt, sondern es kommt ein Scriptfehler - sehr komisch.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## DeeJTwoK (27. Juni 2004)

*Scriptfehler*

Also bei mir (Opera 7.0 und IE 6.0) funktioniert der Scrollbalken ohne Scriptfehler.
Was sagt dir denn dein Browser, was falsch sei. Und was genau hast du verändert, denn so wie ich es runtergeladen hab, tut es.


----------



## Bonus (27. Juni 2004)

verändert hab ich nichts.

Es tritt folgender Fehler auf beim IE 6.0:

'document.all.divOutline.style' ist Null oder kein Objekt


----------



## Cage_TwoK (28. Juni 2004)

Ich hab das auch mal probiert mit dem Einbau dieser ZscrollBar...
Leider kein Erfolg! Ich bekomme nicht hin, dass dies auf der ganzen Seite angewandt wird. Das soll nicht in einem kleinen extra Fenster sein, wie bei dem Muster auf der Homepage -> es soll die komplette Seite betreffen...

Entweder bin ich da voll ungeschickt oder das ist doch ganz schön kompliziert...

Ich hoffe ihr könntet mir da weiterhelfen, ich will dies unbedingt anwenden.
Am besten wäre ein zip-file 

THX


----------



## Pida Pan (29. Juni 2004)

@Andreas Gaisbauer:

Was ist, wenn ich JS ausgeschaltet habe? Es sollte nicht uznterschätzt werden, dass einige Menschen JS aus Sicherheitsgründen (gerade im IE) nicht eingeschaltet haben!
Dann wird auf der Seite nichts angezeigt ... :-(

@Cage_TwoK & TheChosenOne:

Mit CSS ist hier IMHO der richtige Weg! Aus oben genannten Grund, kann ich nur dafür pledieren, dass man möglichst solche JavaScripte vermeidet.
Allerdings muss man hier auch weider dazusagen, dass das einfärben der Scrollbalken wieder nur microsoftspezifisch ist und somit nur im IE funktioniert!

Man sollte also auch darauf nicht allzuviel bauen

Marius


----------



## Cage_TwoK (29. Juni 2004)

Hmm, mit der Aussage, dass das nur in dem IE funktioniert ist leider falsch. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die Zscrollbar (Version 1). Diese ist auch kompatiebel zu Netscape und Mozilla, steht jedenfalls auf der oben genannten HP.

Es wirkt einfach viel mehr auf einer Seite. Meine ist komplett grün und da kann ich keine grauen Balken rein hauen, wie sieht das denn aus ? ^^
Und da viele immer nur die Farbe verändern, möchte ich welche selber basteln wolln und somit was eigenes kreieren.
Also die Bitte besteht immer noch...

Danke für evtl. Hilfe


----------



## Pida Pan (29. Juni 2004)

Ich bezog mich auf die CSS-Färbung der Scrollbalken! Das ist microsoftspezifisch und funktioniert nur im IE!


Das Argument hinkt aber ein bisschen!

Erstens wertet es mein Gegenargument ja nicht ab, ... letztendlich muss jeder selber wissen, wie er es macht, ...

Zweitens, woher willst du denn wissen, dass der User das Browserfenster auf maximiert gestellt hat? Ansonsten könnte es ja zu einem Konflikt der Farbe hinter dem Browserfenster (vielleicht der Desktophintergrund) und den Farben auf deiner Seite kommen!

Also, ist das nicht wirklich ein Argument dafür! Da kann man nichts machen und ich denke es stört so gut wie keinen User, dass der Scrollbalken nicht grün ist, nur weil es zum Rest der Seite passt!

Der Scrollbalken gehört IMHO letztendlich zum Browser und nicht zur Webseite.

Also überwiegt eben doch der Nachteil, dass die Seite so nicht vollständig und für jeden mehr navigierbar ist.

Marius


----------



## Cage_TwoK (29. Juni 2004)

HEHE, mein Problem ist ja das der Scrollbalken nicht rechts außen ist, sondern in einem Frame...
Den äußeren Scrollbalken gibt es dann auf meiner HP nicht.

Und ich brauche dazu kompetente Leute, die mir helfen tun und mir das nicht ausreden wollen!


----------



## Pida Pan (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich will dir das nicht ausreden ... du kannst machen, was du willst!

Ich weise lediglich auf Probleme und Nachteile hin!

Marius


----------

